

Custom splash page & personal analytics dashboard - sumeetjain
http://about.me

======
petervandijck
Prefer that on my own domain, like this <http://petervandijck.com/>

~~~
wccrawford
I agree. Some kind of API to put this on your own domain would be really nice.

